# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثالثة >  جريمة السرقة (الركن المادي)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*الركن المادي في جريمة السرقة*


يتكون الركن المادي في جريمة السرقة من نشاط ونتيجة . ولا تثير علاقة السببية مشكلات قانونية ، لذا فإننا سوف نعالج النشاط في السرقة والذي يتمثل في الاختلاس ، كما سنعالج النتيجة وهي انتقال المال محل السرقة إلى حيازة الفاعل .
*أولاً**الاختلاس في جريمة السرقة*
*مفهوم الاختلاس*

*المقصود بالاختلاس :*
لم تحدد المادة 311 عقوبات  المقصود بالاختلاس ، وإنما اكتفت بعقاب" كل من اختلس مالا منقولا مملوكا لغيره " . وقد شهد تحديد  مفهوم الاختلاس تعديلا جوهريا ، تحت تأثير التغيرات التي طرأت على صور التعامل اليومي في المنقولات .

 فقد نادت النظرية التقليدية بأن الاختلاس هو نقل الشيء من مكانه ثم كانت نظرية جارسون في الحيازة التي اهتدى بها القضاء والفقه ردحا من الزمن ، وأخيرا ظهرت بوادر لنظرية جديدة في الاختلاس تحدد مفهومه بأنه الظهور على الشيء بمظهر المالك .

*لا عبرة بالوسيلة :*
       لا أهمية للوسيلة التي استعان بها الفاعل في ارتكاب السرقة . فقد يقوم بنفسه بهذا الفعل . وقد يستعين بواسطة بريئة ، كما لو طلب عميل بالمطعم من أحد العاملين به عند خروجه أن يناوله معطفا معينا على أنه هو صاحبه . ومن ذلك أيضا أن يعثر شخص على شيء مفقود وفي نفس اللحظة يدعي آخر كذبا أنه يملكه ويتسلمه تحت هذا الزعم . وقد يستعين الفاعل بحيوان لإحضار المنقول أو لاصطحابه .
 *السرقة من جرائم الضرر :*
السرقة من جرائم الضرر لأنها تقع بخروج المنقول من ملكية وحيازة صاحبه إلى ملكية وحيازة الفاعل. هذا الضرر عادة ما يكون ماديا .  وقد يكون أيضا ضررا معنويا . من أمثلة ذلك سرقة الخطاب وغيره من الأشياء التي لها قيمة معنوية أو عاطفية . ومن ذلك ما قُضي به من وقوع السرقة ممن يقوم بتوصيل الكهرباء دون ترخيص بذلك من شركة الكهرباء ، ومع ذلك يقوم بربط التيار بعداد صحيح يضعه بنفسه . فعلى الرغم من أن هناك عدادا وأن لا ضررا ماديا واقعا على شركة الكهرباء، فإن ذلك يمثل ضررا معنويا يتمثل في إلزام شركة الكهرباء على التعاقد.

*تمام السرقة بإخراج الشيء من حيازة وإدخاله حيازة أخرى :*
لا سرقة بدون أن يتم إخراج المال من حيازة المجني عليه ، أي من نطاق سيطرته عليه . وبناء على ذلك قُضي بأنه إذا نقل المتهم كمية من القمح من مخازن محطة السكة الحديد إلى مكان آخر في دائرة المحطة بعيدا عن الرقابة ، ثم حضر ليلا وهو يحمل سلاحا ومعه آخرون وحملوا القمح إلى خارج المحطة حيث ضبطوا به ، فإن هذه الواقعة تكون جناية السرقة فيما يتعلق بما قاموا به أخيرا . أما ما قاموا به من تحريك المنقول من مكان إلى آخر فإنه لا يمثل اختلاسا تتم به السرقة.
      وبالمثل فإنه لا سرقة بدون إدخال الشيء في حيازة الفاعل . فإذا اكتفى الفاعل بأن أخرج المنقول من حيازة المجني عليه دون أن يدخله في حيازته فإن السرقة لا تقوم . ومثال ذلك من يقوم بإتلاف المنقول وهو داخل حيازة المجني عليه أي دون أن يمتلكه . ومن ذلك أيضا أن يفتح شخص نافذة القفص للطائر فيغادره .
       وإذا كانت السرقة من جرائم الضرر ، فإن الشروع من جرائم الخطر إذا توقف نشاط الفاعل على إخراج المنقول من حيازة صاحبه دون إدخاله في حيازة شخص آخر ، أو إذا قام بنشاط يشكل بدءا في التنفيذ وفقا للمعيار الشخصي في الشروع والي يأخذ به القضاء في مصر .

*تمام السرقة لا يقتضي الابتعاد بالشيء بالمسروق :* 
        إذا كان الاختلاس نقلا لحيازة وملكية الشيء من صاحبه إلى الفاعل : فهل يعني ذلك ضرورة أن يبتعد الفاعل بالشيء المسروق ؟

*ثانياً*

*عدم رضاء المجني عليه*


يتمثل الاختلاس في نشاط يتمثل في استيلاء الفاعل على الشيء المسروق دون رضاء المجني عليه . وأحيانا يتم الاختلاس دون علم المجني عليه أي يتم خلسة .
      وعلى ذلك فإننا سوف نوضح تأثير الرضاء على هذا الاستيلاء الذي  قد يتم بدون رضاء وقد يتم بالرضاء .
*أولا – الاستيلاء على الشيء بدون رضاء صاحبه :*
كل استيلاء على شيء مملوك للغير بدون رضاء يُعد اختلاسا . وقد يتخذ ذلك صورتين :
*الصورة الأولى : الاختلاس خفية :*
إذا تم الاستيلاء على مال مملوك للغير دون علم صاحبه أي خفية ، فإن الفعل يُعد سرقة لعدم توافر رضائه .
الصورة الثانية : الاستيلاء مع علم المجني عليه وعدم قبوله
في هذه الحالة يقوم الفاعل بالاستيلاء على منقول مملوك للغير مع علم صاحبه، سواء تمّ ذلك أمامه أو من وراء ظهره ، ولكن دون قبول منه لهذا الفعل .
        ولا يقوم شك في الصورة الثانية على عدم رضاء صاحب المنقول إذا عبّر صراحة عن ذلك قبل استيلاء الفاعل على هذا المنقول ، من ذلك السرقة بالإكراه التي تتم باستعانة المتهم بالإكراه المادي أو بالتهديد بالسلاح لإجبار المتهم على التخلي عن المنقول . ويُعد خطف المنقول من يد صاحبه مكونا للاختلاس في السرقة . وتطبيقا لذلك قُضي بأنه إذا كان المتعاقدان " قد وقعا على عقد بيع أو أودع العقد مؤقتا لسبب ما لدى أمين ثم استولى عليه البائع بأن خطفه من المودع لديه ، فإنه يُعد مرتكبا لجريمة السرقة ، لأن هذا الإيداع ليس من شأنه في حد ذاته أن يزيل عن المشتري ماله من حق الملكية كالعقد . وإذن فلا يجدي البائع احتجاجه بأن هذا العقد لا يدخل في ملك لمشتري إلاّ بعد قيامه بدفع المبلغ المتفق عليه ، كما هو شرط الإيداع ".
        أما إذا حدث الاستيلاء على المنقول أمام صاحبه بدون استعمال للقوة أو التهديد بها ولم يعبر المجني عليه عن اعتراضه وعدم موافقته واعتقد الفاعل أن صاحب المنقول يوافق على إعطائه للفاعل ، فإن غلطا يقوم في شرط من شروط التجريم ( وهو عدم الرضاء ) . هذا الغلط ينفي القصد الجنائي وفقا للقواعد العامة لقانون العقوبات وتنتفي بالتالي الجريمة إذا تخلف القصد ، لأنها جريمة عمدية .
*ثانيا – صور الاستيلاء على المنقول برضاء صاحبه :*
القاعدة أن رضاء المجني عليه ليس سببا من أسباب الإباحة . هذا القول ينطبق على جرائم الأموال شأنها في ذلك شأن غيرها من الجرائم . وينطبق هذا بصفة خاصة على الرضاء اللاحق على وقوع الجريمة . فإذا وقعت جريمة السرقة ، فإن تنازل صاحب المال عن حقه لا يحول دون وقوع الجريمة .
       لكن الاختلاف بين جرائم الأموال وجرائم الأشخاص من ناحية فاعلية رضاء المجني عليه يظهر في الفترة السابقة على وقوع الجريمة . فرضاء المجني عليه في جرائم الأشخاص بالفعل قبل وقوعه لا يحول دون قيام الجريمة ، بينما يختلف الأمر بالنسبة للأموال ، حيث يملك صاحب المال أن يتخلى عن ملكية المال للفاعل . فعدم الرضاء عنصر في جرائم الأموال . وهذا يحول دون وقوع جريمة السرقة أو النصب أو خيانة الأمانة أو الإتلاف.أما الحريق فإن التنازل عن الملكية للفاعل لا يحول دون وقوع الجريمة إذا كان الحريق عمديا لمكان مسكون أو معد للسكنى ، لأنه لا يشترط في هذه الجريمة أن يكون المال مملوكا للغير .
       وعلى هذا فإن فاعلية الرضاء السابق للمجني عليه في جرائم الأموال ليس مرده أن الرضاء سبب من أسباب الإباحة ، بل إن الرضاء هنا يعني تخلف شرط من شروط التجريم وهو أن المال مملوك  للغير .
*التسليم وأثره على الاختلاس :*
يحدث التسلم عادة بالمناولة من صاحبه إلى آخر . وقد يحدث بوضع المبيع تحت تصرف المشتري في عقد البيع ، بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والانتفاع به دون عوائق ، ولو لم يستول عليه استيلاء ماديا . ومن الطبيعي أن تختلف طريقة التسليم بحسب طبيعة الشيء المسلم . فنقل مبلغ من حساب إلى حساب آخر في البنك يُعد صورة من صور التسليم وكذلك فإن انتقال المعلومات من جهاز إلى آخر بوسائل انتقال حديثة تتمشى مع طبيعة الشيء المنقول وهو المعلومات ، وفقا لاتجاه في الفقه الحديث .

*التسليم الذي ينفي الاختلاس في السرقة :*
         يحول التسليم دون وقوع الاختلاس في السرقة إذا كان بناء على رضاء صحيح. وقد يحدث نفس الأثر إذا تم بناء على رضاء معيب .
*(一)                   * *التسليم بناء على رضاء صحيح :*
*شروط صحة الرضاء الذي ينفي الاختلاس :*
يشترط لصحة الرضاء الذي ينفي الاختلاس توافر عدة شروط :
1 – أن يصدر عن ذي صفة :
        لكي ينتج التسليم  أثره يتعين أن يصدر عن صاحب حق الملكية أو ممن له حيازة على المنقول . أما من له يد عارضة عليه ، فلا يُعتد بالتسليم الصادر عنه . وفي هذا الصدد أقمنا التفرقة في حالة العثور على شيء مفقود بين  من يدعي ملكية المنقول المفقود عندما يعثر عليه شخص آخر في الحال وبين من عثر على المنقول فترة قبل أن يدعي آخر أنه صاحبه . في الحالة الأولى لا تنشأ لمن عثر على المنقول إلاّ يد عارضة ولا يعتد بالتسليم الواقع منه . أما في الحالة الثانية ، فإن التسليم يُعتد به لأن حيازة نشأت له .
*2 – أن يكون رضاء صريحا حقيقيا :*
لا يعتد بالرضاء غير الصحيح من ناحية أثره الناقل . تطبيقا لذلك قُضي بأنه إذا كان المجني عليه قد تغافل عن المتهمبقصد إيقاعه وضبطه ، فإن ذلك لا يعد صادرا عن رضاء صحيح . فالاختلاس يقع حاصلا بعلم المحني عليه في هذه الحالة . وعدم الرضاء لا عدم العلم هو الذي يهم في جريمة السرقة.
*2      * *– أن يكون صادرا عن شخص مميز :*
إذا كان من صدر عنه التسليم غير مميز أو مجنونا فإنه لا يُعتد بالتسليم الواقع من جانبه ، لأن الرضاء منعدم عندئذ . 
أما إذا كان الشخص مميزا ولكنه قاصر ، فإن التسليم الواقع منه يُعتد به وإن كان رضاءه غير صحيح ، طالما أنه موجود وقائم . وهذا يظهر الفارق بين الحماية التي يقررها القانون المدني ، حيث يجيز إبطال العقد وبين الحماية التي يقررها القانون الجنائي بتجريمه للسرقة التي تمثل اعتداء على الملكية والحيازة .
*4 – أن يكون الشخص عالما بالشيء المسلم :*
       لا يُعتد بتسلم  شيء إذا لم يكن من سلمه يعلم بحقيقة وجوده ، كما لو كان منسيا داخل شيء آخر. وبالمثل فقد قُضي بأنه إذا قام العميل في سوبر ماركت بإفراغ  محتوى " كرتونة " معدة لتعبئة أشياء معينة وعبأها بمنقولات أغلى ثمنا وقدمها إلى الخزينة على أنها تحتوي على المنقولات أغلى ثمنا وقدمها إلى الخزينة على أنها تحتوي على المنقولات قليلة الثمن ، فإن ما قامت به البائعة من تسليم له لا يعتد به ولا ينفي الاختلاس في السرقة. أما إذا قام العميل بنزع الثمن من على هذه الكرتونة ووضع ثمنا أقل ارتفاعا وقدمها إلى البائعة على هذا الأساس ، فإن الأمر يتعلق بنصب وليس بسرقة .
        أما إذا سلم صاحب المنقول إياه دون أن يكون عالما بقيمته ، فإن التسليم يُعتد به لنفي الاختلاس ،  لأن إرادة التسليم قائمة . أما ما تخلف فهو العلم بقيمة هذا المنقول . فمن يوافق على بيع قطعة على أساس أنها غير أثرية ثم يتضح العكس بعد ذلك ، فإن هذا لا يعتد به كسرقة .
*صور التسليم بناء على رضاء صحيح :*
يحول التسليم دون وقوع الجريمة إذا كان ناقلا للحيازة الكاملة أو الناقصة . ويتحقق هذا الأثر حتى ولو كان التسليم معيبا .
*التسليم الناقل للحيازة الكاملة :*
         يتحقق هذا الغرض عندما يتخلى صاحب المنقول عن ملكيته لشخص ثان ، فيأخذه . فلا اختلاس ، فالحيازة الكاملة يقصد بها السيطرة المادية لشخص على شيء بنية تملكه ، أي أنها تنضوي على عنصرين ؛ عنصر مادي وهو السيطرة المادية وعنصر معنوي وهو نية التملك . فإذا تخلى المالك عن الحيازة الكاملة بعنصريها إلى شخص آخر ، فإن هذا الأخير لا يصدر مه سرقة إذا احتفظ بالشيء ورفض أن يرده إلى صاحبه الأول. فمن يعطي شخصا منقولا على سبيل الهبة ثم أراد استرداده من الموهب له ، فإن هذا الأخير لا يرتكب الاختلاس في السرقة إذا احتفظ بالهبة ورفض أن يردها .
       ومن مظاهر هذا التسليم الناقل للحيازة الكاملة ما تقوم به المطاعم من تقديم الوجبات الغذائية لروادها . فمن يتناول وجبة منها ويرفض دفع الثمن لا يرتكب الاختلاس في السرقة ، حتى ولو كان ينوي أصلا أن يمتنع عن دفع ثمنها أو أن يفر هاربا . والسبب يرجع إلى أن التسليم كان بقصد تمكين مرتاد المطعم من تناوله واستهلاكه . أما عدم دفع الثمن ، فهو أصلا مخالفة لعقد مدني، ولذلك فإنه لا يشكل الاختلاس في السرقة .  ولم يكن هذا السلوك موضوعا للتجريم تحت أي وصف آخر حتى تدخل المشرع وأفرد له نصا خاصا يعاقب عليه سنة 1956 (مادة 324 مكررا عقوبات).

*التسليم الناقل للحيازة الناقصة :*
يُقصد بالحيازة الناقصة ممارسة العنصر المادي للحيازة دون العنصر المعنوي ، أي السيطرة المادية على الشيء بشكل مستقل عن المالك . فهي ليست مجرد حيازة عارضة أي اتصال الشخص بالشيء تحت سمع وبصر صاحبه ، بل إن الحائز يستقل بالشيء ويمارس عليه حقوق الاستعمال والانتفاع ، دون أن يصل به الأمر إلى حد التملك . فالحيازة الناقصة تتجاوز الحيازة العارضة من ناحية سلطات الحائز في الاستئثار بالمنقول . ولكنها لا تصل إلى الحيازة الكاملة ، لأن الحائز إنما يحوز الشيء بالنيابة عن ملكه . ومن أمثلة الحيازة الناقصة تلق الحائز الشخص للشيء بوصفه مستأجرا أو دائنا مرتهنا .
       فإذا حاز الشخص الشيء حيازة ناقصة كمن يتسلم سيارة على سبيل الإيجار ثم يرفض ردها أي يبدل حيازته من حيازة ناقصة بوصفه نائبا عن مالكها إلى حيازة كاملة بحيث أصبح يعتبرها ملكا له ، لا يعد مرتكبا لجريمة السرقة ، بل لخيانة الأمانة. والسبب في ذلك يرجع إلى أن السرقة ليست اعتداء على الملكية فقط ، بل هي اعتداء على الحيازة أيضا . هذا الاعتداء على الحيازة لا يتوافر إذا ما كان الفاعل يحوز المنقول حيازة ناقصة لأن له السيطرة المادية المستقلة عليه أصلا .

*(ب)التسليم بناء على رضاء معيب :*
يُقصد بالتسليم المعيب تسليم الشيء بشكل ناقل للحيازة الكاملة أو الناقصة ولكت تحت تأثير الغلط أو التدليس من جانب الغير .
*التسليم بسبب الغلط :*
يثور التساؤل هنا : هل ينتفي الاختلاس في السرقة بكل تسليم ناقل للحيازة الكاملة أو الناقصة ، حتى ولو كان صادرا عن غلط ؟
       تقضي القاعدة العامة بأن الغلط عيب من عيوب الإرادة إذا كان هذا الغلط جوهريا ، بحيث يصبح العقد قابلا للإبطال . وهذا هو الجزاء المدني للغلط  . .بيد أن الجزاء المدني مستقل عن الجزاء الجنائي ، إذ القاعدة أن التسليم بناء على غلط يحول دون وقوع السرقة إذا احتفظ المستلم بالمنقول ورفض رده . فعدم صحة الرضاء لا يخفي حقيقة أن الرضاء قائم وموجود.
فطالما أن الشخص الذي صدر عنه التسليم مميز وعاقل ، فإن الرضاء قائم وإن شابه عيب من عيوب الصحة . أما إذا كان غير مميز أو مجنونا ، فإن الأمر يتعلق بأخطر من مجرد الغلط ، إذ نصبح أمام حالة انعدام الإرادة أصلا .
       وبالإضافة إلى توافر الإرادة ، يلزم أن يصدر التسليم في حالة الغلط عن شخص له حيازة على المنقول، حتى يُعتد بالتسليم الصادر منه . فقد قُضي بأنه إذا عثر شخص على منقول مفقود وادعى آخر أنه له ، فإن جريمة السرقة تقع طالما أن الادعاء بالملكية من الغير لم يكن في لحظة العثور على الشيء ، أي طالما نشأت حيازة لمن قام بالتسليم بناء على غلط أوقعه فيه طرف آخر .
       وقد يقع الغلط الذي ينفي الاختلاس في السرقة على شخص المستلم ، وقد يقع على الشيء محل التسليم ذاته . ومن أمثلة الغلط في شخص المستلم أن يعطي شخص آخر منقولا معتقدا على غير الحقيقة أنه هو المشتري . ومن أمثلة الغلط في الشيء محل التسليم أن يرد شخص إلى آخر مبلغ خمسة جنيهات ، فيخطئ في ذلك ويرد إليه عشر جنيهات . ففي كل هذه الأمثلة لا يُعد تسلم المنقول من الطرف الثاني بقصد تملكه اختلاسا مكونا للسرقة ، لأن التسليم ينفي هذا الاختلاس ، حتى ولو كان تسليما بناء على الغلط .
*التسليم بسبب الغش والتدليس :*
يُقصد بالغش إيقاع الطرف الآخر في الغلط وإقناعه تحت تأثير ذلك بتسليم المنقول إلى الغير . وقد يقتصر الغش أو التدليس على مجرد الكذب على المتعاقد وإيقاعه بالتالي تحت تأثير الغلط . وقد يصل الأمر إلى درجة ممارسة وسائل احتيالية على الطرف الثاني ، كما لو استعمل أوراقا مزورة لإقناع المتعاقد الآخر بتسلم المنقول . في هذه الحالة الأخيرة يُنسب إلى الفاعل جريمة النصب . غير أن القاعدة العامة تقضي بأن التسليم بناء على غش ينفي الاختلاس في السرقة طالما أن إرادة تسليم الشيء قائمة ، لا يحول دون ذلك أن تكون غير صحيحة لأنها وقعت تحت تأثير غش.
       ومن أمثلة التسليم الذي يتم تحت تأثير الكذب ما قُضي به من أنه لا يعد اختلاسا في السرقة ما صدر من المتهم الذي قدم للبائع في الظلام ورقة مالية أجنبية غير صالحة للاستعمال وأوهمه بأنها ورقة مصرية بمبلغ خمسين قرشا وأخذ منه الباقي بعد تسلم الشيء المشتى . كما قضُي بأنه إذا فقدت نعجة من قطيع من الحيوانات أو عثر عليها شخص آخر وجاء إليه من ادعى أنه المالك فأعطاه إياها ، فإن التسليم بناء على الكذب لا يُعد اختلاسا في السرقة ، على الرغم من أنه أخذ ما ليس له .
       وإذا لم يكن وصف السرقة يسري على التسليم تحت تأثير الغش ، فإن هذا السلوك يمكن أن يعاقب عليه بوصف النصب إذا وصل الغش إلى درجة الوسائل الاحتيالية ، كما لو اصطحب المتهم شخصا آخر ليؤكد أنه هو المالك . فتدخل مزاعم المتهم من شأنه أن يصل بهذا الكذب إلى درجة الوسائل الاحتيالية التي يتطلبها تجريم النصب .
    وقد يصدر الغش من شخص في مواجهة آلة، بحيث تعطيه تلك الآلة سلعة أو نقودا أو خدمات بطريقة غير قانونية . فيُثار هنا التساؤل عن التسليم الذي يحدث من هذه الآلة إلى الشخص الذي أوقعها في غلط ، كما لو أدخل فيها قطع معدنية مكان النقود . هذا ما سنقوم بدراسته عند التعرض لموضوع التسليم من الأجهزة الآلية.
*التسليم الذي لا ينفي الاختلاس في السرقة :*
       لا يحول التسليم دون قيام الاختلاس في السرقة في حالتين :
الأولى : تسليم اليد العارضة ، والثانية ، التسليم داخل حرز مغلق .
الحالة الأولى : تسليم اليد العارضة 
*المقصود به :*
يُقصد بتسليم اليد العارضة أن يحوز الشخص منقولا تحت سمع وبصر صاحبه. هذا الأخير لا يُسمح له أن يمارس حيازة مستقلة على الشيء . فغرض مالك المنقول عادة هو اطلاع الغير على البضاعة أو على أحد المحررات . فإذا رفض هذا الغير أن يرد المنقول إلى صاحبه ، فإنه يُعد سارقا .
       ومن أمثلة تسليم اليد العارضة ما قُضي به من أنه إذا طلب المدين إلى دائنه إحضار سند الدين للاطلاع عليه والتأشير على ظهره بالمبلغ الذي سيدفعه وإعادته إليه بعد لك ، ولكن هذا الأخير بدلا من أن يرده احتفظ به لنفسه ، فإنه يرتكب الاختلاس المكوّن للسرقة . كما حُكم بأنه يرتكب جريمة السرقة المتهمة التي دخلت منزل المجني عليها وأخبرتها أنها تعرف في أمور الحمل وطلبت إليها أن تخلع كردانها وحلقها ووضعتهما في إناء به ماء أضافت إليه بعد لك دقيقا وعجنته وكلفتها بالخروج لإحضار بعضا آخر من الدقيق وحذرتها من العبث بالعجينة  حتى تعود في الصباح . فما استبطأتها المجني عليها بحثت عن المصوغات فلم تجدها.
       ومن صور تسليم اليد العارضة ما يُسمى بالتسليم الاضطراري في البيع والشراء. ويُقصد به تسليم المنقول إلى المشتري لفحصه تحت سمع وبصر البائع قبل أن يقرر شراءه . فإذا ما أخفى المشتري الشيء أو هرب به ، فإنه يُعد مرتكبا للاختلاس المكوّن لجريمة السرقة ، ذلك أن تسليم البضاعة هنا لا يخرجها من حياة البائع . فكأن الشيء لم يُنقل إلى يد المشتري إلاّ بصفة عارضة .
*تحول اليد العارضة إلى حيازة حقيقية :*
تقضي القاعدة العامة بأنه إذا بقي المنقول تحت سمع وبصر صاحبه ، فإن الحيازة تبقى له ولا يكون لمن يتناوله من الغير إلاّ يدا عارضة . أما إذا سمح المالك أو الحائز للغير بالابتعاد بالمنقول عن المجلس ، فإن حيازة حقيقية تنشأ لهذا الأخير . إلى وجهة النظر هذه اتجه القضاء المصري الذي حكم بأن الاختلاس في السرقة لا يقع من المتهم الذي تسلم مبلغا من النقود وسندا لتوقيع عليه بما يفيد ذلك التسليم ، إذا سمح صاحب السند للمتهم ومعه المبلغ إلى خارج المجلس . فالحيازة هنا لم تصبح مجرد يد عارضة . وبالتالي فإنه إذا ما فضل عدم الرجوع بالمبلغ وأنكر أخذه أو رفض رد المبلغ ، فإنه مع ذلك لا يعد سارقا ، إذ القانون لا يحمي المال الذي يفرط صاحبه في حيازته على هذا النحو. كما قُضي بأنه إذا كان المجني عليه قد سلم المتهم خمسة جنيهات لإحضار مقابلها ورقة صحيحة من مكان بعيد فذهب ولم يعد واختلس المبلغ لنفسه ، فإن هذه الواقعة تكون جريمة خيانة أمانة لا سرقة .

*صور اليد العارضة :*
تقوم التفرقة في خصوص تسليم اليد العارضة بين صورتين :
*الصورة الأولى : التسليم من فرد إلى فرد آخر :*
في هذه الصورة يتسلم شخص من آخر شيئا تحت سمع وبصر صاحبه . كما لو تسلم سندا للاطلاع عليه ولكنه رفض أن يرده . هذا الفعل يمثل جريمة السرقة ، طالما أن إعطاء صاحب السند لم يولد لمن تناوله سوى يد عارضة .
        استنادا إلى نفس المنطلق قضت محكمة النقض بأن جريمة السرقة لا تقع إذا سلم المتهم موظف البنك ( التسليف الزراعي ) ترخيصا معدا لصرف الدقيق ، لكي يقوم باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لذلك ، على أن يقوم برده بعد الانتهاء منها. وانتفاء الاختلاس في السرقة مبنى هنا على أن المتهم كان مسموحا له بالخروج بعيدا عن سمع وبصر صاحب السند ، بحيث لم تقتصر حيازته على مجرد الحيازة العارضة ، بل أصبحت له حيازة ناقصة وبالتالي أصبح في حكم الوكيل الذي يمكن أن ينطبق على سلوكه وصف خيانة الأمانة وليس وصف السرقة .
*الصورة الثانية : تسلم العامل لسيارة الشركة* 
       إذا كان قضاء النقض في مصر يتجه إلى اشتراط أن تكون الحيازة تحت سمع وبصر صاحب المنقول حتى لا يكون لمستلم المنقول إلاّ يدا عارضة ، فإنه اعتبر شارعا في سرقة سائق سيارة نقل بشركة الغاز حاول إفراغها خلسة في طلمبة أحد باعة البنزين دون علم الشركة . وقد استند الحكم إلى أن البنزين في صهريج السيارة لم يخرج من حيازة الشركة وبالتالي فإن يد السائق عليه يد عارضة فقط وليس له حيازة عليه ولو حيازة ناقصة .
       ولا يختلف الأمر إذا كانت مهمة السائق هي توصيل بضاعة للشركة من مكان لآخر وقام السائق بالاستيلاء على بعض هذه البضاعة ، طالما أن مندوبا عن الشركة قد تسلم هذه البضاعة وكان من المقرر أن يصطحب السائق إلى حيث يقوم بتوريدها . فما يصدر عن السائق هو الاختلاس في السرقة ، بينما ما يصدر من مندوب الشركة هو الاختلاس في خيانة الأمانة . والفارق يكمن في أن السائق ليس أمينا على البضاعة التي ينقلها ، هذا على خلاف أمين التوريدات . هنا يظهر الاعتداد بمعيار نية المجني عليه وهو المعيار الذي استلهم منه القضاء الفرنسي أحكاما عديدة له .
*الحالة الثانية : تسليم المنقول داخل حرز مغلق* 
        قد يقوم شخص بتسليم آخر حقيبة مغلقة أو مظروفا مغلقا وبداخله منقول ذي قيمة أو مستندات ولا يسلمه مفتاح الحقيبة ، كما أنه لم يسمح له بفض المظروف أو فتح الحقيبة . وفي حالة ثانية يقوم صاحب المنقول بتسليمه بقصد التخلي عن ملكيته لشخص آخر ولكنه ينسى شيئا آخر بداخله . فالحل يختلف في الفرضين :
*الفرض الأول : تسليم الشيء الخارجي مغلقا* 
      في هذا الفرض يقوم صاحب المنقول بتسليمه لشخص آخر على سبيل الأمانة كما لو أوكل إلى شخص مهمة المحافظة على حقيبة مقفولة ، بها منقولات ولم يعطه مفتاحها وقام هذا الأخير بفتح تلك الحقيبة وسرقة موجوداتها. في هذا الفرض لم يتم تسليم ما بداخل الحقيبة . ولذلك ذهب قضاء النقض إلى وقوع جريمة السرقة ممن يقوم بفتح الحقيبة أو الخطاب واختلاس شيء مما هو بداخلها، استنادا إلى أن " تسليم المظروف مغلقا أو الحقيبة مقفلة بموجب عقد من عقود الائتمان لا يدل بذاته حتما على أن المستلم قد أؤتمن على ما هو بداخل المظروف أو على ما هو بداخل الحقيبة ، لأن تغليف المظروف وما يقتضيه من حظر فتحه على المستلم أو إقفال الحقيبة مع الاحتفاظ بمفتاحها يُستفاد منه أن صاحبها لم يشأ أن يأتمن المستلم على المنقول الداخلي . ولهذا فإن اختلاس المظروف بعد فضه يصح أن نعتبره سرقة . بناء عليه قُضي بوقوع جريمة السرقة من عامل البريد الذي يفتح مكتوبين مسجلين ويختلس من كل منهما جنيها .
*الفرض الثاني: تسليم الشيء الخارجي* 

       في هذا الفرض يقوم المالك بتسليم منقول على سبيل الحيازة الكاملة ، كمن يهدي آخر بدلة ويعثر على الموهوب له على مبلغ من النقود أو شيكا بداخله . ويثور التساؤل هنا حول استيلاء الموهوب له على هذا المنقول بنية التملك ، هل هو سرقة أم لا ؟
     اختلف الفقه في هذا الموضوع بين آراء ثلاثة :
الرأي الأول : يعتبر هذا السلوك سرقة ، استنادا إلى أن التسليم الذي ينفي الاختلاس كان واردا على البدلة دون ما بداخلها . وبالتالي فإن هذه النقود لم يتم تسليمها إلى الموهوب له . ويُعد الاستيلاء عليها اختلاسا مكونا لجريمة السرقة.
       واتجه رأي ثالث إلى اعتبار هذا الشيء المنسي داخل منقول آخر من الأشياء المفقودة الذي يلتزم من يعثر عليها برها إلى صاحبها في خلال ثلاث أيام . فإذا احتفظ بها المتهم منتويا تملكها فإنه يقع تحت طائلة المادة 321 مكررا عقوبات ، وهو ما يُعد في حكم السرقة .
       ولا يصح انتقاد هذا التشبيه بين الشيء المنسي والشيء المفقود بحجة أن الأخير لا يعرف صاحبه ، على خلاف الشيء المنسي . غير أن ذلك مردود عليه بأن الشيء المفقود قد يُعرف صاحبه ولا يؤثر ذلك على الالتزام بالرد . ويعزز هذا الرأي أن المادة 321 مكررا عقوبات نفسها لم تشترط أن يكون صاحب الشيء المفقود غير معروف ، ذلك أن صياغة المادة عامة وشاملة : " كل من عثر على شيء أو حيوان فاقد ولم يرده إلى صاحبه ... " .
*ثانياً**النتيجة في جريمة السرقة*
*السرقة جريمة ضرر :*
جريمة السرقة جريمة ضرر وليست جريمة خطر ، ومن ثمّ فإن الجريمة لا تقع تامة إلاّ بحدوث النتيجة المادية في تلك الجريمة . هذه النتيجة هي خروج الشيء المسروق من ملكية وحيازة صاحب الحق فيه إلى ملكية وحيازة الجاني .
*لحظة تمام جريمة السرقة :*
تقع السرقة تامة من اللحظة التي تتوافر فيها أركانها مكتملة من ركن مادي وركن معنوي . ولتحديد لحظة تمام الجريمة أهمية بالغة . فمن ناحية يستحق الفاعل عقوبة الجريمة إذا تمت ولا يستحق إلاّ عقوبة الشروع  إذا وقفت عند حد الشروع . هذا مع افتراض أن القانون يعاقب على الشروع وهو ما يتوافر في حالة السرقة . ومن لحظة تمام الجريمة يبدأ احتساب مدة التقادم ، كما أنه لا يجوز الدفاع الشرعي بعد تمام الجريمة .
       وتعتبر جريمة السرقة قد تمت من اللحظة التي يصبح فيها الشيء تحت تصرف المتهم ، بحيث يمكن القول بأن هذا المنقول قد خرج من حيازة المجني عليه إلى حيازة المتهم . وفي هذا قضت محكمة النقض بأن " لا سرقة  تتم إلاّ بالاستيلاء على الشيء المسروق استيلاء تاما يخرجه من حيازة صاحبه ويجعله في قبضة السارق وتحت تصرفه ".
      وبالمثل فإن السرقة لا تتم  بدون إدخال الشيء في حيازة الفاعل. فإذا اكتفى الفاعل بأن أخرج المنقول من حيازة المجني عليه دون أن يدخله في حيازته ، فإن السرقة لا تقوم. ومثال ذلك من يقوم بإتلاف المنقول وهو داخل حيازة المجني عليه أي دون أن يمتلكه. من ذلك أيضا أن يفتح شخص نافذة القفص للطائر فيغادره.
       وعلى هذا فإن جريمة السرقة تتم إذا تحققت الحيازة الهادئة بما تتضمنها من سيطرة المتهم على الشيء المسروق . وليس من اللازم لوقوع السرقة تامة أن يغادر المتهم المكان الذي سرق منه على ما سيلي بيانه :
*هل تمام السرقة يقتضي الابتعاد بالمال المسروق :*
       للإجابة على هذا التساؤل ، يتعين إقامة التفرقة بين طريقة دخول المكان ، على الوجه التالي :
*أ ) الدخول غير المشروع إلى المكان :*
       إذا دخل المتهم منزلا دون إذن صاحبه وسرق منقولات منه وفي أثناء مغادرته مكان الجريمة شاهده الجيران وتتبعوه بالصياح وهو يجري حتى لحقوا به ، فإن جريمة السرقة لا تكون قد تمت ويسأل الفاعل عن شروع في سرقة .
*ب ) الدخول المشروع إلى المكان :*
       إذا دخل المتهم المكان بإذن من صاحبه ، فإن جريمة السرقة يمكن أن تقوم على الرغم من أن الجاني لم يغادر المكان . من ذلك أن محكمة النقض قضت بأنه إذا كانت الواقعة هي أن صراف المديرية تسلم بعض رزم الأوراق المالية من البنك الأهلي ووضعها على منضدة بجواره وشغل بتسلم باقي الأوراق فاغتنم المتهم هذه الفرصة وسرق رزمة منها وأخفاها تحت ثيابه ولما افتضحت السرقة ألقاها خلف عمود يبعد عن محل وقوفه ، حيث وجدها أحد عما البنك ، فإن هذه الواقعة تعتبر سرقة تامة .
*السرقة جريمة وقتية :*
السرقة جريمة وقتية تتحقق فيها النتيجة كما تقول محكمة النقض " بالاستيلاء على الشيء المسروق استيلاء تاما يخرجه عن حيازة صاحبه ويجعله في قبضة السارق وتحت تصرفه "، أي بإخراج الشيء من حيازة صاحبه إلى حيازة السارق .
       ومعنى هذا أن جريمة السرقة جريمة وقتية . والعبرة في تحقق الجريمة بتحقق نتيجتها ؟ فهي التي تحدد مكان وقوع الجريمة وزمان وقوعها . والمعروف أن لذلك أهميته في تحديد عقوبة الجريمة : هل هي عقوبة الجريمة التامة أم عقوبة الشروع ؟ وتكمن الأهمية أيضا في تحديد بدء سريان التقادم وتحديد الاختصاص المكاني .
       ويُلاحظ أيضا أن تحديد النتيجة هو الذي يبين ما يدخل في تكوين الجريمة وما يعتبر من آثارها . فإذا تمت الجريمة وقد أخرج الفاعل الشيء المسروق من حيازة صاحبه وأصبح يسيطر عليه بحيازة هادئة بأن أخفاه في مكان يعرفه هو وحده ، فإنه لا يرتكب سرقة جديدة إذا عاد في اليوم التالي ليأخذ الشيء المسروق . فالسرقة لا تتكرر عند محاولة نقل الشيء المسروق أو جزء منه من مكان إلى مكان آخر. فإذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أدان الطاعن بوصف السرقة عن واقعة تمت في الليلة التالية للسرقة عندما حاول نقل الشيء المسروق بعد أن سبق أن أخفاه ، فإن الحكم يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يتعين نقضه والإحالة . هذا من ناحية ، ومن ناحية أخرى فإن التوبة الإيجابية تصبح غير فعالة إذا تمت بعد وقوع الجريمة . فمن يرد الشيء المسروق بعد أن سرقه بالفعل وتحققت حيازته الهادئة عليه لا يعتبر سلوكه هذا عدولا اختياريا ينفي الجريمة والشروع فيها ، بل هو من قبيل التوبة الإيجابية التي لا تحول دون وقوع الجريمة ، وإنما يأخذها القاضي عادة في تقدير العقوبة . ومن ناحية ثالثة ، فإنه عندما تنتهي جريمة السرقة ويقوم الفاعل فيها بإخفاء الشيء المسروق ، فإنه لا يُسأل عن هذه الجريمة لأن الأمر يتعلق بتعدد للجرائم مع ارتباط لا يقبل التجزئة . غير أنه إذا تقادمت جريمة السرقة، فإنه لا شيء يحول دون مساءلة الفاعل عن جريمة إخفاء أشياء مسروق إذا ظل محتفظا بهذه الأشياء . والمعروف أن هذه الجريمة مستمرة ، وبالتالي فإن تقادم الدعوى عنها لا يبدأ إلاّ بعد التخلي عن الأشياء المسروقة . ومعنى ذلك أن الدعوى الجنائية عن السرقة قد تتقادم في حين يمكن إقامة الدعوى الجنائية عن إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة فقط .
        وإذا كان الأصل في جريمة السرقة أنها وقتية بطبيعتها وليست جريمة مستمرة، فإن النشاط فيها قد يتجدد مع الوقت ، بسبب ظروف الدعوى . فإذا كان الأمر يتعلق بسرقة تيار كهربائي ، فإن الواقعة تتجدد مع استمرار الحصول على التيار بدون ترخيص ، وهذا يجعل الجريمة من الجرائم المتتابعة في رأينا وليس من الجرائم المستمرة .
*الشروع في سرقة :*
للتمييز بين جريمة السرقة تامة وجريمة الشروع في سرقة أهمية من ناحية تحديد العقوبة واجبة التطبيق ؛ فهي في حالة الشروع في السرقة البسيطة ( أي بدون ظروف مشددة )  الحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر في القانون للجريمة لو تمت فعلا ( مادة 321 عقوبات ) . ولا يسري الوضع تحت مراقبة البوليس ( مادة 320 عقوبات ) إلاّ على السرقة التامة دون الشروع في سرقة . كما أن العدول الاختياري يحول دون وقوع جريمة الشروع إذا تم بعد البدء في التنفيذ وقبل تمام الجريمة ، أي أنه يبقى غير ذي أثر إذا حدث بعد وقوع الجريمة .
       وحيث إن القواعد العامة تقضي بأن الشروع في الجنح غير معاقب عليه إلاّ بنص صريح في القانون ، على خلاف الحال في الجنايات التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها دائما ، فإنه يلزم نص بذلك للعقاب على الشروع في جنح السرقة ، وهو ما فعلته المادة 321 عقوبات .
       ولما كانت النظرية السائدة في تحديد مفهوم البدء في التنفيذ فقها وقضاء هي النظرية الشخصية وليس النظرية المادية ، فإنه لا يشترط لكي يُسأل المتهم عن شروع في سرقة أن يضع يده على الشيء محل الجريمة ، بل يكفي أن يكون قد اتخذ من الأنشطة ما يجعل ارتكاب الجريمة حالا ومباشرة . فمن ضبط وهو يقوم بثقب جدار منزل أو بتسوره يُعد ولا شك شارعا في سرقة إذا كان قصده هو السرقة . وبناء على ذلك فقد قُضي بأن من فتح منزلا لسرقة ماشية ودخل الحوش الموجود فيه الماشية وتم ضبطه في هذه الحالة ، فإنه يُعد مسئولا عن شروع في سرقة . كما أن من فتح باب سيارة بقصد السرقة ، فإنه يُعد شارعا .
       بل أكثر من ذلك فإن المعيار الشخصي يقضي بأنه إذا ضُبط شخص على سلم منزل مسكون متجها إلى السطح للسرقة منه ومعه أدوات تُستعمل في فتح الأبواب وكسرها ، فإنه يُعد شارعا في سرقة ، لأن الأفعال التي صدرت من الطاعن قد تعدت الأعمال التحضيرية إلى الأعمال التي تؤدي حالا ومباشرة إلى ارتكاب جريمة السرقة.
        وفي الشروع لا يقوم المتهم بنقل الشيء المسروق خارج حيازة صاحبه ، لأنه لو أتمم هذا الفعل لأصبحت السرقة تامة . تطبيقا لذلك قُضي بأنه يُعد شارعا في سرقة العامل بورشة السكك الحديدية الذي قام بنقل سبائك تخص المصلحة من مكان معين إلى مكان آخر داخل الورشة بقصد سرقتها . وقُضي أيضا بوقوع الشروع في السرقة من الطاعن الذي كسر قفل باب مخزن المستشفى الأميري وأخذ بعض البطاطين منه وحملها إلى العنبر الذي يشتغل ممرضا به حيث أخفى بعضها فوق أسرة المرضى والبعض الآخر تحت فراش تلك الأسرة. كما قُضي أيضا بأنه إذا نقل المتهم كمية من القمح من مخازن محطة السكة الحديد إلى مكان آخر في دائرة المحطة بعيدا عن الرقابة ثم حضر ليلا وهو يحمل سلاحا ومعه آخرون وحملوا القمح إلى خارج المحطة حتى ضبطوا به ، فإن الواقعة تكون جناية سرقة بالنسبة للمتهم ولزملائه ، لأن القمح لم يكن عند نقله من المتهم بمفرده له قد خرج من حوزة السكة الحديد .
      بل إن الشروع يقوم حتى في حالة عدم وجود المنقول في مكانه . فمن يضع يده في جيب غيره لسرقة ما يمكن أن يوجد به من نقود ولكنه وجده خاليا ، يرتكب جريمة الشروع في سرقة لأن عدم وجود محل الجريمة في مكانه يجعل الجريمة مستحيلة استحالة نسبية لا استحالة مطلقة .

----------


## منار حجازي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة دكتورة سلمت الايادي ونعم فيك

----------

